# In What Country Does Pinocchio Take Place?



## DeannaMKB

I need a Disney movie to celebrate the country of Germany for one of the countdown evenings my family has planned before our next trip.  I was thinking Pinocchio takes place in Germany but someone suggested that it is maybe Italy.  Does anyone have an idea?  I haven't watched it in a long time and am wondering if there are any references to where it takes place.  I thought I would ask the experts here!!  Thank you!


----------



## figment_jii

The original story of Pinocchio was written by an Italian, and according to Allears.net, Pinocchio appears at the Italian pavillion in Epcot.  So, my guess is that the story is set in Italy.

For some reason, I always thought of Pinocchio as set in Germany, but I guess that because of "Pinocchio Village Haus."  I always thought "Haus" was German for house...


----------



## DeannaMKB

Thank you!  Maybe that's why I'm thinking of Germany too.  That, and the suspenders!  Darn!  Now I need a different movie to represent Germany, although I think maybe Snow White?


----------



## Micca

Pinocchio has an alpine setting so though it ostensibly is set in Northern Italy, you would certainly see some Swiss and Austrian influences where "haus" does indeed mean house.


----------



## DeannaMKB

You guys are so awesome on here!  Thanks!  We may watch Pinocchio for Germany night anyway then.  I don't think my kids will "call me out" on it!


----------



## Razor Roman

Gepetto and Stromboli (Especially Stromboli) are definitely Italian stereotypes... and the original story is Italian... even the name Pinocchio is Italian... the artistic influence is definitely more widely European, and some characters are other nationalities... the Coachman, for example, has a Cockney accent. I think the movie is set, Disney-wise, in a sort of Fairytale world  and not in a specific country... just watch some old Hansel & Gretl cartoons to complete the German experience... Bewitched Bunny is my favorite : )


----------



## mytripsandraces

Snow White appears for signatures at the Germany pavilion, so you'd be safe using her for Germany.


----------



## DeannaMKB

Thanks everybody!  Now I have to start working on my menu!


----------



## mytripsandraces

DeannaMKB said:


> Thanks everybody!  Now I have to start working on my menu!



Hot dogs and sauerkraut!


----------



## benny02

Pinocchio is without any doubt a Italian product.


----------



## Stitch'sLilo

Another suggestion would be Sleeping Beauty.  Germany's Neuschwanstein Castle was the inspiration for Sleeping Beauty's castle.


----------



## DeannaMKB

Is that right? Thanks so much!


----------

